
A great company doesn’t care about itself - alexkehr
http://alexkehr.com/a-great-company-doesnt-care-about-itself
======
the_arun
>>The selfless mentalities of these companies is why I think they’ve grow
fast, and they all help to reinforce the notion that a great company doesn’t
care about itself. A great company cares about the customers, obsessively.

I agree that great companies care about customers obsessively. However, I
disagree with the selfless part.

